# Red/Blue or any other color tanks for Aspire Nautilis



## Jakey (3/2/15)

Hi guys, any fancy tanks for a nautilis mini i can get get my hands on? want to have a lekker custom kit but need to source a tank before i choose a vinyl to put on my mod. thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie (3/2/15)

Someone in the classifieds was selling a green one for R20...sorry can't check for the link at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (4/2/15)

Guunie said:


> Someone in the classifieds was selling a green one for R20...sorry can't check for the link at the moment


Thanks dude will check it out


----------



## Guunie (4/2/15)

http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/179058 

Here you go! @Frostbite has one

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jakey (4/2/15)

Guunie said:


> http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/179058
> 
> Here you go! @Frostbite has one


thanks dude. much appreciated


----------

